# Midwives not currently available 8/2/2010



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Unfortunately the FF Midwives will be unavailable until later in the week.  This is due to unforseen circumstances which are unavoidable.

In the meantime please contact your own midwife or GP if you have concerns.

Many Thanks

Amanda
Team Leader - Boards


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)




----------

